# What's going on at Lake Darling?



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Is the winter kill that was suspected killing everything off yet? Is there still anywhere out there that's holding fish?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

There is some winter kill but the fish are still biting. I have heard about much success lately. Go out and give it a try is my advice.


----------



## Perch Tugger (Dec 4, 2008)

I was told today that there are still a few guy's ice fishing lake Darling and getting some nice perch. The ice is still around 3 ft but is spongy and you have to contend with surface water and soft edges getting on. Dose anyone know if this is what is really going on or not? :roll:


----------

